# Direct3d Beschleuniger aktivieren?



## Revoluzzer-1789 (6. Februar 2008)

Hilfe ich bin total verzweifelt und benötige dringend hilfe von euch.
Ich spiele normalerweise keine Spiele auf meinem Lapi, aber als ich mir dann doch mal eines geholt habe (empire earth 2) und es installiert habe, wollte ich es selbstverständlich auch spielen, aber leider geht dieses nicht, da immer wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung kommt: 

Direct 3d Beschleunigung nicht aktiviert!

Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich dies tun kann, die neuste Version von DirectX hab ich schon installiert.

Also, wäre sehr froh über hilfe


----------



## lalule (10. April 2010)

hi ich hab das selbe problem eigentlich ging das spiel immer bei mir aber als ich ein neues betriebssystem auf meinen rechner gemacht habe geht da nichts mehr ohne diesen beschleuniger.
mfg


----------

